# 12 weeks today too! Any cute, short pregnancy announcement poems???



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi everyone! I am 12 weeks today also and plan on sending out an email to my friends and family members today with a link to my journal (https://jeannieandbump.livejournal.com). 

I would love to hear any cute, short poems or sayings I could put in an email to everyone to make a short announcement and to tell them to check out the journal. 

Does anyone have any ideas???

Thanks!
Jeannie


----------



## **angel**

soz hun cant help with poems just wnated to say congrats on 12 weeks :) xxxxx


----------



## LittlePickle

okay,don't laugh...but I had a go for you...

We've waited for a while 
To share our lovely news,
It looks like we'll be shopping
For some tiny, little shoes.....

OR

First there was him,
Then there was me
Next grew our love
Now there is baby...

:blush:


----------



## nervouspains

Aw LittlePickle! I likey them :)
xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Dear Grandpa & Grandma, 

I do not have a face to see,
Or put inside a frame.
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss.
I don't yet have a name.

Not yet can you hold my tiny hands,
Nor whisper in my ear.
It's still too soon to sing a song,
Or cuddle me so near.

But all that will change come this October;
When they say I am due.
I am your newest grandchild;
And I can't wait until I meet you!

All I ask between now and then 
Is your love for me to grow.
I promise I'll be worth the wait;
Just think of all the joy we'll know!

So as you're waiting patiently,
Please pray lots of prayers for me.
I cannot wait to be a part 
Of this wonderful family!

only suit grandparents but still nice


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Oh, I really like the first poem!!! It might just be the one I use :)


----------



## Jkelmum

I peed on a stick
And what do you know!
In three of four months
I'll be starting to show!

Steve looked at me one day
And said, "Hon, I'm ready
To have little Lisa or Steven
Or Eddie(?) !!

He looked at my face
And it must have turned white
This new bit of news
Really gave me a fright

I thought we'd agreed
That we wouldn't have kids;
Why, our pill bottles don't
Even have childproof lids!

I thought and I thought
Till my face turned to blue
I really did not know
Just what I should do!

Did I think I could stand it
This childbearing thing?
Did I want to miss out
On the joy it could bring?

I'd always had time
To put off this decision
But the 40-year-old mark
Was now within vision!

It was now or never
No more time have I got
It truly was time
To poop or leave the pot!

So I weighed all my options
And decided with glee
This having a kid thing
Was really for me!

I told Steve, "OK!"
And we started to try
And before we knew it
We'd made a small fry!

Yes, I peed on a stick
And well, glory be!
Who'd a thunk we could be
So elated by pee!?


----------



## nervouspains

oh and congrats! xx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I am almost thinking of just sending them a link to my website (using https://www.jeanmelissa.com which auto-forwards to my journal) and just writing in the email.....

"Oh gosh! I don't know how I missed sending these photographs to you! Be sure to take a look at them - https://www.jeanmelissa.com" 

Now keep in mind, I just sent out a link a couple of days ago with photos from the wedding, so they will probably think these pics are related. 

How does this idea sound???


----------



## Jkelmum

sounds a great idea xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

ooo!!! I quite like that Idea... the SHOCK factor! :mrgreen:

I had a look at your link blush:)and awww!!!! your heatbeat monitor was so loud and beautiful! And I loved your 7 week scan pics!

so, what do you think you'll do????


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Probably the shock factor... it'll be fun to see their responses!


----------



## LittlePickle

yeehaww! that'a girl! 
You must let us know what happens!!! :D


----------



## shinona

Yay for being 12 weeks, Jeannie! That's great news. I like the shock way too.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

So the shock factor is working...coming in dribs and drabs (as most people don't read their email at work). It's a whole lot of fun getting the responses like this!


----------



## honey08

serina27 
there just fab !!!!


----------

